# Pygmy/Boer Cross?



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I have the opportunity to get a baby in the near future and the dad is a Pygmy and the mom is a Boer. I was wondering if anyone had this cross and if so could you please post a pic? About how big will this cross get? And this might be a funny question, but will they have floppy ears? Or the ears that stick out? :laugh:

My other question is should I get a boy or girl? I already have two wethers as pets and I love them to death, but I was thinking that maybe I should get a girl this time so breeding could be a possibility in the future. For some reason I'm always drawn to the little boys, but having all wethers doesn't make a whole lot of sense. I know that yall can't decide for me, but I'm just looking for some input. Would you get a boy or a girl? For now the goat will mainly be just another pet simply because I enjoy having the around, but I do want to be able to have babies eventually onder: hmmm... I'm sure I'm not making any sense... sorry about that!

Oh and I wanted to add that I'm not sure if the doe is full Boer or not. I wish I would have gotten a pic of her, but she seemed small for a Boer to me. She was a brown and white paint, but she had black hair around her feet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well it's a meat cross. The result will probably be something larger than a pygmy, but quite a bit smaller than a boer...in between basically. I've seen a nigerian/boer cross so kinda going off of that. The ears could be partially floppy or large airplane like. You can probably find some examples on google. I have no idea what sex you should get. If you get a doe and plan on breeding, what would your goals be? If you plan on raising pet goats...a boer cross animal really doesn't have the best chances as a pet in the goat market nowdays. If you want stricly pets, go with a wether.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I went in search of some pygmy/boer crosses to see what they would look like.








Courtesy of http://kokoreefacres.com/BP_cross_for_Sale.html






























Photos courtesy of http://goatsinthegarden.blogspot.com/2008/11/boer-pygmy-cross-goat-kids.html


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Super cute! Of course I think ALL goat breeds are cute :laugh: 

They are a meat breed -- if you want to breed for small scale meat goats it would be an option, but if you want to breed to show or just for pets, pure Boer or pure Pygmy may be a better bet. Although, I find it hard to imagine you would have ANY trouble selling those adorable babies!!


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank everyone! When I do eventually breed goats I would most likely like to sell them as pets so I think I am going to go with a boy this time and just have one more wether  Although they still aren't born yet so I guess I will just have to wait and see what she has. I'm definitely getting one of these babies regardless of size because I've already fallen in love with them even though I haven't seen them  

Thanks for the pics Shellshocker! I had done a image search earlier but just kept finding either pygmy goats or boer goats.

Now it's time to play the waiting game... They are due within the next week or so!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

When I had picked up my boer doe, she came with a pygmy doe and her daughter -which was boer/pygmy. They had not intended it but the buck got to the doe when they were out of town. Luckily she was able to deliver, since the mom was the pygmy! Anyway, she is red fronted and rear with a white belt, she looks all boer except she is about twice the size of a pygmy. 
You mention possibly breeding, yes they are both meat breeds but a huge difference in size. I guess my question would be if you do breed do you have a market for the babies?


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't think there is much of a market for goat meat in my area so I would probably do better selling small breed goats as pets. I think I'm going to go with another wether this time. I think I will wait until I can get a dairy breed doe before I start breeding. For now I will just enjoy my little boys


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Sounds like a great plan HaleyD


----------



## Stevens121 (12 mo ago)

This is my pygmy Nigerian boar cross billy. He looks like a boar except for the ears and eyes. He was born two days before christmas


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So he is Pygmy, Nigerian dwarf and Boer? Cute dude.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Cute! I find that to be a very common color in nigerian/boer crosses for some reason. We've had several look like that.


----------

